# Cube Stereo 2008 empfehlenswert und Frage bezüglich Rahmengröße



## Chris360 (18. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich könnte recht günstig an ein Cube Stereo K18 2008 in schwarz dran kommen. Das Stereo ist super ausgestattet, beispielsweise mit Fox Rp23 Dämpfer und DT Swiss Laufradsatz. Es ist halt noch ein 2008er Modell.
Die Rahmengröße ist 20 Zoll. Bisher dachte ich, ich benötige 22 Zoll (ich bin 1,94m groß). Bei einer kleinen Probefahrt heute morgen habe ich mich ein wenig eingeengt gefühlt. Also nicht wirklich unbequem, aber doch leicht spürbar eingeengt, vor allem in Kurven.
22 Zoll als 2008er Stereo haben sie allerdings nicht mehr vorrätig. Sehr positiv bei dem 20 Zoll Rad: Ich könnte es für etwa 1600 EUR bekommen (statt normal 2199 EUR). Zumal ich denke, dass das 2009er Modell etwas schlechter ausgestattet ist (beispielsweise Laufräder).

Was meint ihr? 2008er kaufen oder nicht?
Die 2009er Modell würden etwa Februar/März 2009 vorhanden sein.

Über den Winter benötige ich es eh nicht, da habe ich mein Hardtail. Von daher: Der Faktor "Zeit" ist nicht entscheidend. Es spielt keine Rolle, ob ich das Fahrrad sofort haben kann oder erst im März.

Chris


----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2008)

kleine entscheidungshilfe:
http://dhost.info/franz/bikescan
war mal als tabellen in der bike und ich hab's dann in javascript gehackt....

20" schaut mir fast n wenig klein aus. bin 187 und fahr auch n 20er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris360 (18. Oktober 2008)

Bist Du zufrieden mit deinem Stereo?

Ich fahre bei meinem Hardtail auch 56cm (etwa 22 Zoll).

Wie sind die Unterschiede 2008 vs. 2009 Stereo zu beurteilen? Extreme Änderungen oder eher nicht?
Der Preis mit 1600 EUR ist natürlich schon eine Ansage gegen die 2200 EUR was das 2009er kosten soll.

Chris


----------



## jan84 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahr bei 186cm mit 91/92er Schritt nen 18". Gibt zur Größe beim Stereo schon mehrere Beiträge / Diskussionen hier im Forum. 

grüße
jan


----------



## dave_01 (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin 1,95 und fahre das Stereo in 22", da ich mich bei einer Testfahrt am 20" in Kurven ebenfalls eingeengt gefühlt hatte. Hatte beim 22" zuerst Bedenken wegen der Überstandshöhe (scheinbar ein Vorteil des 2009er Modells). Aber bisher ist es sich immer noch ausgegangen. 
Vielleicht ist auch die Frage relevant, was Du hauptsächlich fahren willst: eher Touren oder mehr technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, wo besondre Agilität (kleinerer Rahmen) gefragt ist...


----------



## Chris360 (18. Oktober 2008)

Mehr Touren, weniger anspruchsvolle Downhills (eigentlich gar nicht), mehr anspruchsvolle Trails, aber eben auch anstrengende Bergauffahrten.
All Mountain eben.

Daher würde ich einfach mal zu 22 Zoll tendieren.
Müsste dies aber mal Probefahren.


----------



## dave_01 (18. Oktober 2008)

Noch was: Selbst beim 22" habe ich eine deutliche Sattelüberhöhung, die wäre beim 20" noch höher ausgefallen.
Wird Dir wohl nix nutzen, wenn ich Dir eine Probefahrt auf meinem 22" anbiete.


----------



## Chris360 (19. Oktober 2008)

Glaube, auch bei uns im Raum Frankfurt/Main müsste ein 22 Zoll zu organisieren sein. Wenn nicht, warte ich halt bis Frühjahr, dann hab ich ja auch länger Zeit zu sparen.  

Aber an sich würden mich die Unterschiede 2008 zu 2009 schon interessieren. Dass der Rahmen komplett anders aussieht, ist mir bereits aufgefallen.

Welches Bike stellt eine echte Alternative zum Stereo dar?
Bei Cube wohl das Ams 125? Ähnlicher Federweg, oder nicht?
Bei anderen Marken gibts sicherlich auch Alternativen zum Stereo, welche?
Ghost, Lapierre, Specialized etc. stellen schon sehr interessante Fahrräder her 

Chris


----------



## Tino1610 (2. November 2008)

Hi.
Kann mir jemad sagen, wieviel ich für ein Stereo 08 noch verlangen kann?
1 Jahr alt und K18.
Ein paar kleine Kratzer am Unterrohr.
Kassette und Bremsen neu.

Dank euch.

Gruß Tino


----------



## dave_01 (2. November 2008)

Meine Einschätzung: etwa  1.100,- bis 1.300,-

Habe zu Preisen von gebrauchten Stereos keine Erfahrung, jedoch die folgenden Überlegungen angestellt:
Neue 2008er Stereo in der Ausstattung "The One" sind beim Händler in Wien dzt. um  1.900,- zu haben. Das K18 ist preismäßig IMHO etwa 15% darunter angesiedelt. Macht dann etwa  1.600 für ein ungebrauchtes 2008er Stereo in K18 Ausstattung. Wenn man für den Verschleiß und Gebrauch in dem einen Jahr etwa  200,- abzieht und dann etwa noch einmal so viel für den Umstand, dass es beim Händler für das neue Bike eine Gewährleistung gibt, dann lande ich bei  1.200 für ein 1 Jahr gebrauchtes 2008er Stereo K18.

Andere Einschätzungen?


----------



## ratko (2. November 2008)

1600 VHB. Natürlich gibt es Händler, die ein Stereo K18 noch billiger verkaufen, allerdings liegt der Preis für ein neues Rad im Netz meistens zw. 1800 und 2000 . Also, Unterrohr polieren und etwas mehr dafür verlangen. Noch ein Tipp: Versuchs einfach bei Quoka.de (Sperrmüll). Dort bekommst Du immer mehr als anderswo, da sich die Käufer dort in der Regel nicht so gut auskennen. ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. Es ist keineswegs verlogen, schließlich ist das Stereo K18 auch was wert und kostet in der 2009er Version stolze 2200 .

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tino1610 (2. November 2008)

Cool.
Ich dank euch.


----------

